# nissen fundoplication



## macbeth719 (Jun 11, 2003)

in addition to suffering from ibs-d for more than 2 decades, i also had severe gerd, with the "asthma", sore throat, night choking, and "spitting up", all associated with this disease. just fyi for anyone who may be a candidate, i had a laproscopic nissen fundoplication about a year ago...basically what my surgeon did was, through 5 small surgical ports in my abdomen, he took the top part of my stomach and "wrapped" it around my esophagus, kind of like a rubber band. i have gotten soooooo much relief from by gerd symptoms, actually i have no symptoms at all. the surgery was about 3 hours and i went home 4 hours later. the only drawback...i can not burp. for about 1 month, i was unable to eat any bread and sometimes food got stuck in my esophagus but since then, i eat whatever i want, but, of course, i can not drink soda. it worked for me, hopefully someone else can benefit...


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Ya you lucky dog,Thats great. I guess the first Dr that did my NFwas lost himself.The second time I was in the hospital 5 days.However he did say this time it is good and tight.I have just been concerned about pulling, when wrenching in the machine shop. I have not been back to work in 2.5 years. Partly from the concernabout undoing the NF, and the IBS D, wow that has been out of control, until now, with meds form the Dr and calcium, OH BOY I can form a turd.Take CareLindalu


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Lol, guys what exactly were your symptoms can you describe them in more detail to me, thanks =)


----------

